# '68 Sunvisor Q.



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

The '68 GTO i purchased didn't have sunvisors, but did have the chrome mounting brackets (that swivel). My question is, which way are they supposed to be swung around? I have one going one way, and one the other way. Could one of you guys, or gals:laugh: check your visors and see if the split in the mount is facing you or the windshield in the normal position. Thanks.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

The split faces the windshield.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------

